# Library Spotlight - Cassette Mallets 2



## Cory Pelizzari (Mar 23, 2019)

Get it here: https://thephonoloop.com/products/cassette-mallets-02


----------



## StillLife (Mar 24, 2019)

Anyone here uses the Phonoloops libraries?


----------



## thecld (Mar 29, 2019)

StillLife said:


> Anyone here uses the Phonoloops libraries?



I'm one of the creators of these instruments, so feel free to ask if you have any questions .


----------



## StillLife (Mar 29, 2019)

thecld said:


> I'm one of the creators of these instruments, so feel free to ask if you have any questions .


Thanks for reaching out. I do have a couple of questions:
What are the differences between your versions 1 and 2 (I noticed you have two versions of a couple of libraries).
No nks, I guess?
Why does the bundle only contain three libs? Why these?

And mainly I wanted to know some more user opinions: playability, usefulness (in what genres).


----------



## thecld (Mar 29, 2019)

StillLife said:


> Thanks for reaching out. I do have a couple of questions:
> What are the differences between your versions 1 and 2 (I noticed you have two versions of a couple of libraries).


Version 01 has the old interface (which has slightly less functions, there's only one cassette deck to choose from, algorithmic reverb instead of custom impulses, etc.). The sounds are also different (it's best to check out product page for each instrument to see / hear for yourself).




StillLife said:


> No nks, I guess?


Unfortunately not.



StillLife said:


> Why does the bundle only contain three libs? Why these?


To be honest it was easier for us to create fixed bundles (bundle 02 will be available soon) instead of custom ones. So far no one complained so we didn't think about changing anything .



StillLife said:


> And mainly I wanted to know some more user opinions: playability, usefulness (in what genres).


Well, I think our instruments will work in almost any genre as long as you like wonky / lofi sounds . About user opinions - feel free to read user reviews under every product.



Ok, let me know if you have any other questions, cheers!


----------

